# New iMac hints, what possible configurations for the next iMacs?



## DCD (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm pretty much ready to buy an iMac...but wondering if Apple could come out with a 2GHz version soon?  Maybe a 23" version??  Or am I just dreaming??  I know it would be getting into the Power Mac territory but it would be a good idea for high end users not wanting the full-on potential of the bigger desktops...


----------



## chevy (Feb 18, 2005)

Apple Insider is always looking for hints on the Mac world, here is the last one: leadtimes rose suddenly from same day delivery to 7-10 days.
http://www.appleinsider.com/news.php?id=888

This may announce new iMacs for new Thuesday.


----------



## Reality (Feb 18, 2005)

I hope so. I been saving up for a iMac to replace my 3 year old eMac. Of course I was going to wait till they were upgrades and price was dropped some.


----------



## celeborn (Feb 18, 2005)

Most certainly there will be a 2 GHz iMac, but unlikely before the PowerMacs are upgraded. 23" would be pushing the limit, though...


----------



## chevy (Feb 18, 2005)

faster, yes.
2 GHz ? Maybe.
23" ??? don't know.


----------



## smithy (Feb 18, 2005)

Im thinking after awhile i will save up and get a Powermac with a 23" or 20" display. I was looking at the dual 2ghz but if they bring out a single 2ghz or something with 2ghz and a 23" display i think i might go for an iMac over a powermac. Then again it depends of how much they are and what the power macs will be like when they bring out this iMac.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 22, 2005)

I think Apple *needs* to bring out a 23" dual processor G5 iMac, with the new 8 times Superdrive and a very large hard drive.

This is what is needed to watch HD TV and thus bring the Mac into the living room.

$1899 for the current top of the line 20" iMac

$1999 for the bottom end dual processor PowerMac + $1799 for the 23" display ($3798 altogether i.e. _Double_ the price of the 20" iMac).

That leaves plenty of room price wise for a new top of the line iMac.

Kap


----------



## smithy (Feb 22, 2005)

However it woudl be great if they did bring out a 23" dual iMac, but it would have to be a rather pricey expense. As it is its $1800 for a 23" display, a dual 23" iMac would have to be nearly 2-3 or even nearly 4 grand. But if Apple did do this they would have to do a big upgrade within the Powermacs and basically let the low end powermac be the same proccessor speed as the dual iMac, otherwise why would you buy a powermac ? Why not just go for the all in one solution.

I could be wrong but thats what i think - i would love to see a dual 23" iMac and i think Apple does need to bring one out too, but i think maybe people would overlook the powermacs by some chance.


----------



## Randman (Feb 22, 2005)

A 23 would start to push the lines between the PM line. Remember Apple would like to see PowerMacs and monitors as well.
  And have the people asking for 23s used a 20? It's huge already. A bump in performance seems pretty reasonable though.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 22, 2005)

smithy said:
			
		

> However it woudl be great if they did bring out a 23" dual iMac, but it would have to be a rather pricey expense. As it is its $1800 for a 23" display, a dual 23" iMac would have to be nearly 2-3 or even nearly 4 grand. But if Apple did do this they would have to do a big upgrade within the Powermacs and basically let the low end powermac be the same proccessor speed as the dual iMac, otherwise why would you buy a powermac ? Why not just go for the all in one solution.
> 
> I could be wrong but thats what i think - i would love to see a dual 23" iMac and i think Apple does need to bring one out too, but i think maybe people would overlook the powermacs by some chance.


Based on today's prices, a 23" dual G5 iMac would have to be somewhere between $1899 and $3798. My guess would be about $3000.

Why buy the 23" iMac?

Because it would have the exact specs required to watch (and record using EyeTV) HD TV.
Because it's all-in-one form factor means that it can easily be placed in a living room
Because it's cheaper than the PowerMac + display
Why buy the PowerMac + display?

Because the PowerMac has expansion ports
Because the PowerMac has better specs - bus speed, gigabit ethernet, more RAM (expandible), FW 800 ports, etc.
Because you're a professional who's going to want to replace either the computer and/or display in the long term



			
				Randman said:
			
		

> And have the people asking for 23s used a 20? It's huge already. A bump in performance seems pretty reasonable though.


If the 20" were enough to watch HD TV, I would be very happy with the size, but it's not.

Kap


----------



## diablojota (Feb 22, 2005)

Okay, so we all would like to see some changes for the iMac, but what about the eMac? When will it get updated? What will change? Will it actually be updated or phased out? Since the iMac is able to be purchased without a cd-rom drive for educational purchases.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 22, 2005)

diablojota said:
			
		

> Okay, so we all would like to see some changes for the iMac, but what about the eMac? When will it get updated? What will change? Will it actually be updated or phased out? Since the iMac is able to be purchased without a cd-rom drive for educational purchases.


I hope the eMac is phased out. The Mac mini and iBook make much more sense to me (for education, etc).

The only compelling reason I have heard to buy an eMac - if you're running an internet cafe they're great, because thieves can't grab them and run (far ). 

Kap


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 22, 2005)

thats the same problems with a mac lab at a school even with security locks, stuff gets stolen very quickly. is i would love to keep the emac line


----------



## DCD (Feb 22, 2005)

Why are people going on about HD TV??  Surely you will buy a new compuer/screen before HDTV becomes available?  I live in Japan which is currently transmitting in HV (High Vision format), but plans to transmit in HD 1920x1080 have recently been set...plus it looks like Blue Ray/HD DVD will come way before HDTV become wide spread so its not really important to consider HDTV for your Mac...I just want it for the potential space it frees up on the desktop!

Plus as far as I know there are only a few flat screen LCD TV's available in HD format, the Sharp Aquos 45" and the Sony Qualia 45"...


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 22, 2005)

DCD said:
			
		

> Why are people going on about HD TV?? Surely you will buy a new compuer/screen before HDTV becomes available? I live in Japan which is currently transmitting in HV (High Vision format), but plans to transmit in HD 1920x1080 have recently been set...plus it looks like Blue Ray/HD DVD will come way before HDTV become wide spread so its not really important to consider HDTV for your Mac...I just want it for the potential space it frees up on the desktop!
> 
> Plus as far as I know there are only a few flat screen LCD TV's available in HD format, the Sharp Aquos 45" and the Sony Qualia 45"...


I'm not sure I fully understand your point. Ok, HD TV isn't quite here yet (although you can now work with HD video in FCP/iMovie). However, a lot of people aren't going to buy a new computer/display every 2 or 3 years - as is the wont of the tiny proportion of hardcore computer users - because it simply costs too much money.

For some of these people, paying about $3000 to get both HD TV (when it truly arrives in the next couple of years) _and_ a computer is a reasonable cost.

i.e. There's a potential market that Apple isn't currently supplying.

Kap


----------



## Graeme43 (Feb 23, 2005)

I wish Apple would stop using CRAPPY graphics chips like Radeon 9200 and Geforce FX 5200 with 32 and 64MB Ram. And the fact that they cannot be upgraded means you're screwed for playing games on the iMac, iBook and eMac at decent frame rates. Even my PowerMac has a FX 5200 and its crap     

Cannot afford $500 for a decent card from Apple


----------



## diablojota (Feb 23, 2005)

I do agree with you Graeme43. My only complaint with Apple products is the lack of options with the graphics cards. The one button mouse I can live with, since I'll change it out anyway. I know a bunch of people are going to say, well you can use the powermac, etc. No. I really want to have a "home" computer where I can upgrade the graphics card every now and again. Especially to take advantage of the progression that comes with each release of MAC OS X.


----------



## mi5moav (Feb 23, 2005)

So, it looks like Apple is slowly phasing out firewire. What a shame. Though strange the thing I hate about usb is that I can never figure out blindly unless with dumb luck which way the plug goes in. With firewire since it has that notch I always get it right the first time around.  So, are the new imacs, emacs, powermacs even going to have firewire and with the advent of usb 2.0+ will Apple take firewire 800 out of the picture as well? Also, kind strange that the new stuff is coming out after the big usb conference. I guess the masses one on this one.


----------



## bobw (Feb 23, 2005)

> So, it looks like Apple is slowly phasing out firewire



*mi5moav*
If you have any information on Apple doing this, please post it.
Doubtful this will happen.


----------



## fryke (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah, mi5moav: Just don't go around posting ducks everywhere. Proof: All current products by Apple sport FireWire or even FireWire 800 (only the iPod Shuffle doesn't, for obvious reasons). So: No, it does _not_ look like Apple's phasing out FW.


----------



## Graeme43 (Feb 23, 2005)

I dislike how all the Macs starting with i have really low end graphics cards which you're stuck with on a high end computer   

I am one for recommending Apple products to everyone, but I am 15, and my PowerMac G5 came with a FX 5200, which I cannot afford to buy a GeForce 6800 or a ATI X800, and there are no middle end cards to buy.   
I was also stuck to buying a standard G5 model and unable to get the 9600 with my order!

My only complaint about Apple is the graphics cards! 

Also, I don't think its worth $529 for an ATI Radeon 9800 Mac edition from the Apple store for my country, nevermind the $762 for the 6800Ultra (using xe.net/ucc price translator)

IMO Apple graphics cards are overpriced, and I wish PC ones would work in it 

BTW I live in the UK where everything on the Apple store is like 50% dearer than the US one  ::angel::


----------



## Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

Chiming in with mi5moav, FW is now a 20$ _option_ on iPods, standard is USB. Though probably this is done more to ensure compatibility with PC's than a plan to phase out FW.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 23, 2005)

Graeme43 said:
			
		

> My only complaint about Apple is the graphics cards!
> 
> Also, I don't think its worth $529 for an ATI Radeon 9800 Mac edition from the Apple store for my country, nevermind the $762 for the 6800Ultra (using xe.net/ucc price translator)
> 
> ...


 
I just bought the ATI x800XT that will dribe a 30 inch display (like the 6800Utra) for less than $500 US. It was very easy to put in. I just had to reinstall the latest Combo update because the drivers on the ATI disk were a little old. 10.3.8 had updated drivers for the card.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 23, 2005)

Cat said:
			
		

> Chiming in with mi5moav, FW is now a 20$ _option_ on iPods, standard is USB.


Irrelevant, because they've dropped the price by that much and more i.e. Apple is only supplying the bare necessity accessories and passing on the cost savings to the customer.

I'm sure once the 20GB iPod has a revision, they'll drop the FW and drop the price to match as well.

Kap


----------



## Freiheit (Mar 2, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> Why buy the 23" iMac?
> 
> Because it would have the exact specs required to watch (and record using EyeTV) HD TV.
> Because it's all-in-one form factor means that it can easily be placed in a living room





But who wants a pidly small 23" display to watch HDTV in their living room?  That's what 36" and 52" TVs are made for.  23" is smaller than my (non-HD) TV.  Best to get a PowerMac and 30" LCD or just hook up to a real HDTV as your display in a living-room-Mac.


----------



## Freiheit (Mar 2, 2005)

Graeme43 said:
			
		

> I dislike how all the Macs starting with i have really low end graphics cards which you're stuck with on a high end computer



The whole idea of the iMac line was simplicity, not upgradability.  GF FX5200 may be crummy by modern standards, but it's good enough for Average Joe's all-in-one system that will probably never be upgraded anyway.



			
				Graeme43 said:
			
		

> I am one for recommending Apple products to everyone, but I am 15, and my PowerMac G5 came with a FX 5200, which I cannot afford to buy a GeForce 6800 or a ATI X800, and there are no middle end cards to buy.



Radeon 9800 Pro Mac Edition cards have come down in price recently.  For most uses, the AGP 4X model (the G4 compatible one which also works in G5s) is just as good as the G5-only AGP 8X version (unless you're determined to get the extra 2fps or so in UT2003 ).  I got my 4X card for US$279 (when the retail price was still about $350).  Now I think they've come down to under US$300 retail so you might find a better deal if you shop around.

Right now, that IS the mid-range card for Macs.  I agree, it's pretty pricey for a mid-range card.  C'est la vie.


----------

